# 2000 Front Struts Replacement



## dlomonosov (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey guys I need some help..

Just bought 2000 Maxima SE. I need to replace front struts. I want to leave the origional springs, just want to replace struts. The car has 94k miles. One strut is blown. Any suggestions on the best and cheapest way to go the stock feel and ride??? Nissan wants $250 for each one. Online I can get them for $190 each. I see you guys are talking about KYB GR2. Those I can buy for $120 each. Any suggestions? And also best place to buy? Also, do i have to replace anything else besides the struts?


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

dlomonosov said:


> Hey guys I need some help..
> 
> Just bought 2000 Maxima SE. I need to replace front struts. I want to leave the origional springs, just want to replace struts. The car has 94k miles. One strut is blown. Any suggestions on the best and cheapest way to go the stock feel and ride??? Nissan wants $250 for each one. Online I can get them for $190 each. I see you guys are talking about KYB GR2. Those I can buy for $120 each. Any suggestions? And also best place to buy? Also, do i have to replace anything else besides the struts?


u might as well replace all them at 1 time...buy those kyb


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's a good place to start.
http://www.shox.com

Also.
http://www.maxima.org/links/sub_aftermarket_parts/index.shtml

Go with the KYB GR-2. Very good struts for stock replacements and mild drops. Should not run you over about $300 for all four.


----------

